# Rocky Patel Decade Toro Cigar Review - Perfect



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent construction, extremely smooth draw, generous white smoke, abundant flavor

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Toro Cigar Review - Perfect


----------

